# Macro Challenge--Prizes awarded



## stormbind (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought that it would be fun and inspire creativity if we, the macro community, had some sort of game/contest to play. So here is the idea...I will provide a topic and you provide the images. After the deadline for submissions has expired I will post a poll for voting. The winner will be selected after a couple days and the prize will be awarded via PM. If all goes well another topic will be selected and we will begin the process again.

***Rules***
--Images must be MACRO
--Images must be unique to you
--Images must be taken after the topic announcement, no old stock
--Images must be posted in this forum
--A description of where the image was taken must be included
--The description must make obvious how your image ties into the topic

*Topics:*
2/25/2010 --> 3/1/2010
Postal - of or pertaining to the post office or mail service

Go wild Have fun!:smileys:
Remember: "Keep it Macro!"


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats the prize lol?


----------



## stormbind (Feb 25, 2010)

The prize will be something different each time. Unless someone donates some prizes I will be supplying them. Because I am a poor college student, the prizes will have no real monetary value.

First round prizes will be My Coke Rewards points. At least enough points to redeem a free 20oz Coke product or 24oz Power-Aid product will be awarded.

Remember for this round you can include anything involving the postal system. You can photograph stamps, envelopes, mail truck parts, heck you could even photo a brick from the post office building. Really there are many ways to approach this assignment from a macro perspective. So have fun and lets see some entries!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 25, 2010)

So, I'm guessing one entry per person, and we submit them to this thread?


----------



## DScience (Feb 25, 2010)

So you're saying the prize is a 20oz coke? lol


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha I will participate but I don't really see the need for prizes.


----------



## NateS (Feb 25, 2010)

I wasn't gonna play, but dang....I gotta play for a chance at that coke.


Just playin'.  Sounds like an interesting idea.  If I have time I'll try to participate.


----------



## stormbind (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok everyone...haha on me for giving away a 20oz coke. Man this is a tough crowd!


Jacki,
Yes it is one entry per person and yes you must submit them through this thread.


----------



## Noah212 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it okay if I took the shot literally only hours before reading this thread?  If not, I can take the same shot again.


----------



## stormbind (Feb 27, 2010)

Noah212 said:


> Is it okay if I took the shot literally only hours before reading this thread?  If not, I can take the same shot again.



Yes that is fine as long as you took the image after I posted to topic. Sounds like you did so you are covered.


----------



## stormbind (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe I should have made the first topic insects or water drops :greenpbl:


----------



## RalphP13 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll give it a go. 


*INVERTED JENNY:*







It's a stamp, and YES, it's supposed to be upside down. 

Ralph


----------



## snapla (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to ask a noob question. Does macro in this forum strictly means at least 1 to 1 magnification?


----------



## stormbind (Feb 28, 2010)

Technically speaking macro is 1:1 or greater, but if you would like to enter the contest feel free to submit a photo.


----------



## Caffler (Feb 28, 2010)

what the postman should always press....twice.




with some water droplets for good measure


----------



## tomhooper (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll play along.  Don't really need a prize though, especially if you are a broke college student (my son graduated in December, I know how it is).  

How long has it been since you could mail a postcard for a penny?  This is a postcard sent from my great-great grandmother to my great grandmother on Christmas Eve 1914.  Waterman is a small community in the Piney Woods of East Texas.  No longer a post office there.





​


----------



## stormbind (Mar 1, 2010)

There is an hour left for submissions...so get them in while gettin is good.


----------



## Noah212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whoops...I forgot to post my photo.  I hope it will still be accepted, as I took it about 4 days ago.

Anyway, these are just brown envelopes sitting on a shelf and two stacks were placed close to each other which created a crevice.


----------



## stormbind (Mar 2, 2010)

Good photos everyone!! Thanks for entering the contest. I will assemble the voting thread and when it is ready I will post a link here. Be on the lookout later this evening for the post.


----------

